# Two Userforms Stacked On Top Of Each Other



## JLouis (Dec 21, 2022)

I have two userforms that end up being stacked on top of each other. Userform1 is opened all the time. Userform2 opens for a response from the user.

Right now, Userform2 appears behind Userform1 and i need it to be in front. They are both modal=false.

Is there a way to force Userform2 to be on top of Userform1?


----------



## Micron (Dec 21, 2022)

I would think making form2 be modal would do it. I suppose that won't work for you?
Another way would be to hide form1 when form2 opens. Then there is this sort of thing








						Userform BringToFront
					

Issue: Bring to front userform when Excel is invisible  Background info:  I am launching a vbs script from AutoCAD which, in turn, opens a particular excel workbook and initiate a macro. This workbook is opened invisibly (i.e. "xlApp.Visible = False", "Application.Visible = False"), so that the...




					www.mrexcel.com


----------



## JLouis (Dec 23, 2022)

Actually, that did solve the problem, but I had tried that before (I thought). After posting the origianlquestion, it started working again, so I forgot about it until it started again. I've applied your solution, hopefully iy will stick. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Micron (Dec 23, 2022)

You're welcome. Hope it continues to work for you.


----------

